# The data in the US as of 5.8.20 from CNN



## Em in Ohio (May 8, 2020)

There have been at least 1,268,520 cases of coronavirus in the US, according to a tally by Johns Hopkins University.

At least 76,101 people have died.

The totals include cases from all 50 states, the District of Columbia and other US territories, as well as repatriated cases.

Johns Hopkins has reported 11,497 new cases and 439 deaths on Friday.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 9, 2020)

If the media reported on automobile accidents the way they do on Covid-19, we'd all be afraid to get in a car.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 9, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> There have been at least 1,268,520 cases of coronavirus in the US, according to a tally by Johns Hopkins University.
> 
> At least 76,101 people have died.
> 
> ...


I worry about a rebound effect as things open up, and I can't help but think what going to happen again once we get into the fall season again.

A radio broadcast I was listening to had a vaccine specialist on, and the specialist said it will be 18 months to 2 years (at best) before a vaccine will be available, that is if one can even be produced.


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

Carol, so you are saying that at least1,268,520 people have been killed in car crashes within the last few months?


----------



## Robert59 (May 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> If the media reported on automobile accidents the way they do on Covid-19, we'd all be afraid to get in a car.


Depends on who's driving. My girlfriend has a car and not taking her medicine.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Carol, so you are saying that at least1,268,520 people have been killed in car crashes within the last few months?


No. I'm saying the media is hyping this as hard as they can. I'm saying there's fear mongering going on. I'm saying there's an agenda behind this.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 9, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> If the media reported on automobile accidents the way they do on Covid-19, we'd all be afraid to get in a car.


Really.   I don't understand the fascination with "the numbers."  (Or with CNN, the mis-information network.  ) I think I'll go for a drive.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 9, 2020)

If folks don't like the media 'hype' about the virus, why are they watching it?

If they aren't concerned about the numbers (that represent real people and are rising daily), why do they keep posting on the _Coronavirus forum_?


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 9, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> If folks don't like the media 'hype' about the virus, why are they watching it?
> 
> If they aren't concerned about the numbers (that represent real people and are rising daily), why do they keep posting on the _Coronavirus forum_?



To try to bring a little perspective to the conversation? Dave watches the morning news. I can't help but watch a little, but I go for my walk so I miss most of it. In the evening, he watches in the bedroom or not at all. But it's hard to escape it. It's everywhere on the internet. On the radio. On Facebook. Everywhere. My point is that the media hypes everything they think will get attention. It's hard to sort through the hype from the facts. I'm not downplaying the deaths. It's awful. But in a regular flu season there are deaths, which we almost never hear about. I trust the media about as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 10, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> To try to bring a little perspective to the conversation? Dave watches the morning news. I can't help but watch a little, but I go for my walk so I miss most of it. In the evening, he watches in the bedroom or not at all. But it's hard to escape it. It's everywhere on the internet. On the radio. On Facebook. Everywhere. My point is that the media hypes everything they think will get attention. It's hard to sort through the hype from the facts. I'm not downplaying the deaths. It's awful. But in a regular flu season there are deaths, which we almost never hear about. I trust the media about as far as I can throw them.


The media is good for headlines.  Once you pick up on the topic, you can go online and find out the information from the original source and others.  I have a 'starter' news site that I listen to in the morning.  I then follow up with searches.  Even though I basically 'trust' that site, I have researched some things that they announced when I questioned the validity.  That was when they said something about reopening protests being funded by pacs.  My follow up found that, while the pacs had funded previous types of protests, they stated that they were NOT funding these protests.  

So, as long as you don't just buy-in to everything said without researching it, great.

Media just reports the stories and findings from experts and other sources.  They don't do much investigative reporting and when they do, it's not in the daily news broadcast, it is found in separate links.  As for the coronavirus coverage, this new, "novel" virus is a total unknown that has all scientists learning as they go, so the announcements are changing regularly.  What we get on the news is the best assessment as of a certain moment in time.

I know several folks who don't listen to or read any news - they would rather not know.   For me, ignorance is not bliss.  I am more comfortable being aware.


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

Carol, Carol, Carol.  Pay attention and try to focus.

A new disease that afflicts over a million people within a few months, is not the same thing as looking at statistics of how many people have been victims of  automobile accidents, the flu, or anything else over the years, that you care to throw in to desperately try to bolster your ever-weakening case.

Get it?  Something that afflicts over a million in a few months is much, much worse than something that has afflicted several thousand over a period of years.  Even if it's several hundred thousand.  The statistics tell a story here, and at the risk of being "glass half empty,"  I believe that it's a very grim story.  The carnage is made worse by ignorant people who are refusing to follow all the health advice given by experts around the world. If they were the only ones who died, that would be sad but entirely on them, but they are endangering, and killing, lots of other people.

Of course people die of other things.  But have you ever heard of entire countries shutting down, or the imposition of strict quarantines within our lifetime?  Do you really think all this is a result of some "conspiracy" being promoted by every country on earth?

And why does this nonsense always seem to line up with one's politics?


----------



## C'est Moi (May 11, 2020)

Well, well, well.  https://www.yahoo.com/news/birx-said-nothing-cdc-trust-044212374.htm

*Birx said 'there is nothing from the CDC that I can trust' in a White House coronavirus task force meeting *

Deborah Birx, the White House's coronavirus task force response coordinator, blasted the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in a White House coronavirus task force meeting during a discussion on COVID-19 data, according to The Washington Post.

"There is nothing from the CDC that I can trust," she told CDC Director Robert Redfield, two people familiar with the meeting told the newspaper.

*The Post reported that Birx and others feared that the CDC's statistics on mortality rate and case counts were inflated by up to 25%*.

Birx later told The Post in a statement that "mortality is slowly declining each day."

She continued: "To keep with this trend, it is essential that seniors and those with comorbidities shelter in place and that we continue to protect vulnerable communities."


----------



## squatting dog (May 11, 2020)

Sunny, Sunny, Sunny, pay attention here and try to focus.
Not everyone follows the marching orders from a media that obviously has an agenda to sell. The only reason entire counties were shutting down was the unreasonable wailing and hand wringing from people who were supposed to be experts that were later found to be guilty of using unreliable computer models.
Get it? If you chose to listen to every hysterical report about what is rapidly becoming a non issue... fine, but for you to use that kind of condescending tone on Carol just because you happen to disagree with her, well, it shows a great lack of class. 
Doesn't feel all that good being called out does it? 
Oh, and by the way, reacting to a new disease that AFFECTS over a million people in a few months, is really less of an issue than reacting to statistics of people KILLED in auto accidents, and the flu.
So, let's review Your stand is a disease that affects but doesn't kill a large percentage of it's victims, is much worse that people that actually die in auto accidents and the flu.  Just wanted to be clear here. YOUR ignorance is amazing.


----------



## squatting dog (May 11, 2020)

Wish we had doctors here willing to come forward and provide us with some forensic evidence.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 11, 2020)

Sunny, Sunny, Sunny. I don't necessarily believe what the media is selling. And I sure don't share your point of view. So I saw today on  news app on my phone, which seems to be pretty even handed, but who really knows, that the death rate from Covid-19 is 1.3 %. Awful? Yeah. Higher that the regular flu? A little. Odds I'm ready to deal with? Actually, yeah. My doctor gave me 5% odds of something going wrong during my cataract surgery. I took it. Am I going to run out and hug strangers on the street? No. I will be cautious, I will wash my hands, and I will invite my friends to dinner. Do I want to catch the virus? Oh, hell no. But if (and it's a big if) I do, I will do my best to defeat it. It is NOT a death sentence. Most people, including old people, survive it. So get over yourself, Sunny. Live your life, but please let me live mine. We can NOT let the cure be worse than the disease.


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

Carol, Carol, Carol, and SQ, SQ, SQ (jeez, having trouble coming up with your own writing style so you have to steal mine? Why am I not surprised?)  

Go ahead and feel free to get the virus, since you find it so innocuous.  Just stay away from me and the people I love. 

Absolutely incredible.


----------



## squatting dog (May 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Carol, Carol, Carol, and SQ, SQ, SQ (jeez, having trouble coming up with your own writing style so you have to steal mine? Why am I not surprised?)
> 
> Go ahead and feel free to get the virus, since you find it so innocuous.  Just stay away from me and the people I love.
> 
> Absolutely incredible.



Deeper honey, you're doing fine.


----------



## squatting dog (May 12, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Carol, Carol, Carol, and SQ, SQ, SQ (jeez, having trouble coming up with your own writing style so you have to steal mine? Why am I not surprised?)



I guess sarcasm is above your pay grade.
Incredible.


----------



## gennie (May 12, 2020)

No one can speak intelligently about the probable outcome of this new version of the plague until (1) we know for certain how it is transmitted and (2) how long contagion remains on what surfaces.  All said is conjecture.

When the dust settles, I think we all will have slightly higher standards of hygiene.  It will have an effect on routine social behavior just as herpes and hiv changed the routine ****** behavior of many.


----------



## squatting dog (May 12, 2020)

gennie said:


> No one can speak intelligently about the probable outcome of this new version of the plague until (1) we know for certain how it is transmitted and (2) how long contagion remains on what surfaces.  All said is conjecture.
> 
> When the dust settles, I think we all will have slightly higher standards of hygiene.  It will have an effect on routine social behavior just as herpes and hiv changed the routine ****** behavior of many.



For sure. One of the problems I see is, every time you turn around, something has changed. For instance, I read an article from CNBC written on March 2 2020. Now, for some reason, (who knows why) it seems this information has changed. How does one decide what's correct and what is pure speculation?  Here's a few snippets from the article, and I linked the entire story at the bottom. 

Medical experts have urged people to stop panic buying face masks, warning that such equipment is not an effective way to protect yourself from the fast-spreading coronavirus.
Epidemiologists and infectious disease experts have been at pains to emphasize against an unwarranted scramble for face masks in recent weeks.
“Seriously people — STOP BUYING MASKS!” U.S. Surgeon General Jerome Adams said via Twitter over the weekend.
“They are NOT effective in preventing general public from catching coronavirus.
The warning from America’s top doctor is consistent with medical advice from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, which has said there is no evidence to support wearing face masks. Instead, Adams said...“the best way to protect yourself and your community is with everyday preventative actions, like staying home when you are sick and washing hands with soap and water, to help slow the spread of the respiratory illness.”

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/02/cor...FxNJ6ACru9C_jWNbEWyTa3CPoB1S92m3GAMnWNihi-Fq8


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

From what I understand, the reason for wearing face masks is to prevent other people from catching it from you, just in case you are walking around with the virus, and might not be aware of it. As somebody said, it's a sign of respect for other people.

It would be very hard to prove how effective they are, one way or another. How can we prove how many people _didn't_ catch the disease, and how many would have if the carrier hadn't been wearing a face mask? It's kind of a guessing game, using common sense and probabilities.


----------

